# ASA Augusta Range card



## psehoghunter (Aug 13, 2013)

E/D 15

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

psehoghunter said:


> E/D 15
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Sweet same range...good luck to you!


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

E/D 3 all day saturday


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm on k and L Saturday target 1


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

K-L I think 16 if I remember right. Now shoot one round Friday hmmmmm. Watching weather.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Looks like it's gone be pretty and a bit warm


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Already signed up but haven't received my card yet... what classes is ASA making shoot all 40 in 1 day in Ga.


----------



## meloy10 (Feb 3, 2014)

E/D 13 all day sat.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

5ringking said:


> Already signed up but haven't received my card yet... what classes is ASA making shoot all 40 in 1 day in Ga.


K45, Open B, Open C are some off the top of my head. ASA website has them all though


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

What time and Ranges does Mens Open A shoot? Registered but no card yet


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

3dbowmaster said:


> What time and Ranges does Mens Open A shoot? Registered but no card yet


Open a is E and D. It's at 11 Saturday and 7:30 Sunday.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Super SR I'm on H Saturday and G sunday target #3


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

3dbowmaster said:


> What time and Ranges does Mens Open A shoot? Registered but no card yet


You will be on E and D Sat 11 and Sunday at 7:30.

Same shoot times as me, but I will be on rangers K and L.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> You will be on E and D Sat 11 and Sunday at 7:30.
> 
> Same shoot times as me, but I will be on rangers K and L.


If you weren't so old we could misjudge targets together!!!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Tell me about it. What where we talking about again.

I just hope I remember to bring my arrows, binos, release, and bow.


----------



## Yale (May 26, 2010)

I just signed up, this is my first ASA event! With all of these posts about "E,D,K,L,..." this sounds like there is a reading test as well as an archery tournament. I guess it will make sense soon enough.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Just the range Letters. Each range has 20 targets.


----------



## math1963 (Apr 9, 2014)

L2 and K2 Senior Known


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

K/L 20 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## col84 (Nov 10, 2009)

E/d 11


----------



## pdm57 (Nov 29, 2004)

K and L target 2


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

5ringking said:


> Already signed up but haven't received my card yet... what classes is ASA making shoot all 40 in 1 day in Ga.


http://www.asaarchery.com/IP/index.php/info-not-yet-available?id=76


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

L and K 5


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I was planning on going but with a few thing that happen last month....those plans got put on hold for a while....possibly will be at the classic


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Card came in today. .. E/D target 10


----------



## J-Keffer (Jun 16, 2014)

Open C G/H target 10


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

Bet your hating that Newberry is kaput. Are they doing any 3D events there these days? If not, where is your closest event, Lutz? Just wondering...


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Senior Known, Target 12, L and K ranges


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

Got registered for Super Senior but will have to pick my card up Fri. at the ASA trailer.


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

E/D 11 not sure about the whole 40 in one day but I guess we'll see how it goes.


----------



## bass884 (Aug 9, 2008)

SJunior said:


> E/D 11 not sure about the whole 40 in one day but I guess we'll see how it goes.


Are you shooting Open A?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

bass884 said:


> Are you shooting Open A?


My guess is B if all in one day......A and B are on same ranges again.


----------



## col84 (Nov 10, 2009)

SJunior said:


> E/D 11 not sure about the whole 40 in one day but I guess we'll see how it goes.



I'm guessing your shooting b. If so we will be in the same group.


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

Shooting B.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Open a and open b are on the same ranges as is semi pro just at different times


----------



## bass884 (Aug 9, 2008)

Good. Ill see yall on Open A range. Going to sign up at the shoot.


----------



## psehoghunter (Aug 13, 2013)

col84 said:


> I'm guessing your shooting b. If so we will be in the same group.


I'm on 15....see yall there

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Kl 7


----------



## Yale (May 26, 2010)

Hunter F/J 9


----------

